# The Official "SHOW US YOUR CRAIGSLIST HALLOWEEN FINDS THREAD"



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been doing the Craigslist thing for about five years now and see a lot of members here are finding really cool stuff on Craigslist. Show your present or past finds here. I'm including some Craigslist search engines to help with your search for all those yet to be discovered treasures ! Happy hunting  PS.....don't forget to look under "free stuff"
http://www.searchtempest.com/

http://craiglook.com/

http://craigzoom.com/

http://www.crazedlist.org/#

http://www.craigs-list-search.com/

http://craigspal.com/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

My most resent find is a crate full of solar lights for free ! The guts were trashed, so I took all the insides out. They're already aged with rust and ready for ? I'll post pics when I finish whatever I'm gonna do with them. I have ten of them.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice find!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Those lanterns are super cool! And you can't beat FREE!


----------

